# Fertility Clinics



## neon8 (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi all!

Can anyone recommend an excellent clinic in the south of england that specialises in surrogacy and can perform surgical egg retrieval? Been let down badly by the local hospital who couldn't organise a proverbial in a brewery! Would love word of mouth recommendations as they count for more.

Thanks everyone x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi
We went to The Esperance for our surrogacy tx, and they were fantastic, really could fault them in their work  

Good Luck

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

argc offered to do it for me if I had a surrogate
L


----------



## OD2 (Oct 1, 2007)

I had a great experience at the London Fertility Clinic - and our surrogate got pregnant at the first attempt. And two friends of mine have both got their surrogates pregnant twice out of three attempts each there. Needless to say we're all big fans on that basis, but I also found it a really positive experience in terms of being set up for surrogacy (e.g. they have four seats in the consultation rooms as a matter of course) and are emotionally sensitive to the ups and downs you go through. They aren't cheap tho! http://www.lfc.org.uk/home.php

/links
Fiona


----------



## Amandajb (Sep 6, 2007)

Personally, as a host surrogate, I'd recommend the ARGC.  

JJ1 has mentioned them previously as an IP, but from my point of view, they were 100% in everything.  They tailored the treatment to suit, and went with my natural cycle.  I had twins.

HTH

Amanda


----------



## tummy.mummy (May 21, 2008)

Hello , 

We went to Bourn Hall in cambridge, i cannot fault it and our Fet and host surrogacy worked first time.

Love M.


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Our clinic is Wessex Fertility, they do surrogacy and I found them fantastic and we're having twins from frozen embies


----------

